# Just FYI



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am back.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh then I shouldn't have called out the National Guard??? Jeez How was I to know he meant a week???







Sorry. Welcome Back







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Finally!







I am just kidding; I hope you had a great Thanksgiving.Can I ask here? Well, here it goes...1. Is it normal that my sleeping pattern has changed since started w/ the CDs? I am very alert when I listen and when I am done I cannot seem to find my sleep easily. I thought it was all the holidays we had and the change in going to bed/waking up, etc. Also, I get a lot of crazy dreams, not nightmares, but very vivid (sp?) ones (this happened when I used to hear music before going to sleep; I stopped that for the same reasons). In the beggining I was getting it backwards as I would fall asleep on the 1 to 10 count and then wake up 10 - 15 minutes later very alert and not sleepy at all. Any ideas?







2. I have the CDs and I have a contradictory question.







I am not falling asleep but would it be ok (if I did) to hear two sides? I mean, I cannot stop the cd player and sides 3 & 4 are on the same cd. I am just asking since this is all so structured.Thanks very much and sorry it took so long. I am on day 11 just so you know.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

PS- Thanks to BQ and Claire who did a great job while you were away.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







Hope you enjoyed your breakLinda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone.







Zay, I want to ask Mike about your questions.I would rather he give you his expertise on your particular questions. I will point this out to him for you tomorrow if he is around. He will be able to help you out.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All







Hi Zay,Sorry for the delay in answering, been rushed a bit but getting through it.To answer your questions:1: This may happen in early times, since the relaxation of the program will recharge your emotional and physical batteries quickly.Suggest you start to listen at a different time, perhaps earlier in the evening or in the morning perhaps. Try this for 5-7 days and let me know how your doing.2: This is a bit more tricky. Most CD players will have a programming option. Take a look and see if you can do this. To optimise your improvements its good to stick to the schedule as closely as possible. Let me know if you can do this. Oterwaise we will have to look at adapting your schedule listening.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was going to ask the same question about CD players Zay!I thought maybe putting it on repeat and then having it on sleep. MIne only goes on sleep for 30 mins oe 60 mins. And i can't set sleep. I always fall asleep before the end too. So i have started doing what i said above. Or after a couple of mins, remember to press sleep sp it turns off after 30 mins.Good luck.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you. The sleeping thing has gotten better now that I am on side 3. Hopefully it will keep improving. (I really, really love this side







.)Yesterday it happen and today too; I fell asleep and had no idea if I listened to the two lessons or not. Today I listened during the afternoon but still happened. My Cd player does not have the sleeping or stop mode.







I'll give it a couple more days to see how it goes.Good thing: today I managed to keep myself under control in a situation where normally I lose it. I had pain, but no D and the anxiety thing was not as bad. Tomorrow I will have a road trip, so we'll see how it goes.







Eric, it is still early to tell, but yesterday I was telling BQ that I feel happier without specific reasons.


----------

